# Fenders



## davek (Jun 14, 2022)

This is a general question but i will post here because of the fact the fenders are middle weight.. Are the fenders from a 60's girls Schwinn the same as a 60's men's Schwinn? Thank you for your help


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 14, 2022)

davek said:


> This is a general question but i will post here because of the fact the fenders are middle weight.. Are the fenders from a 60's girls Schwinn the same as a 60's men's Schwinn? Thank you for your help



Yes the fenders did change a few times. '60s middleweights can share fenders.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 14, 2022)

There are two different width fenders for Schwinn middleweights.  Right off hand I don’t know the different widths ( part numbers ) or which years/models came with which width.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 14, 2022)

I knew that I had this somewhere.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 14, 2022)

I think the change was around '63/'64 to the smaller 2 7/16 size. My '62 has the wider 2 3/4 and I thought my '63 Typhoon had the smaller. I no longer have the Typhoon to be sure. I could be wrong maybe depends on model.


----------



## davek (Jun 14, 2022)

Thank you guy's i believe mine are off of a 63 Fiesta i will have to measure


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 14, 2022)

The chart that I posted is dated 1962.  So there were some 2-7/16” and 2-3/4” fenders in 1962 and possibly earlier.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2022)

There was another change in 1963. The stainless fenders on the Jags and Corvettes were narrow and shallow. No more 2 3/4" fenders, at least for those models.


----------



## davek (Jun 15, 2022)

I like this, i now know what to measure when i advertise them. This group always has the information


----------

